# Left 4 Dead 2



## kirid (Dec 3, 2009)

I can't seem to connect to any online or LAN games in L4S2. I was able to when I first downloaded it but for whatever reason I can't now. I can open and play single player just fine I just can't access any online or LAN games. Anyone help me out here?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi kirid. Welcome to TSF.

Is there any error message that comes up when you are unable to access these games? Make sure that your firewall software and/or antivirus aren't blocking the game from accessing the network.


----------



## kirid (Dec 3, 2009)

There is in fact. It says "Disconnected: Session is no longer available. Same error for when others try to join my games. My firewall is not blocking it and neither is my antivirus, the problem seems to be a bit sporadic, coming and going as it sees fit.
And thanks for the welcoming


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

So does this only happen for L4D2? Not with any other games?


----------



## kirid (Dec 3, 2009)

Indeed, I play TF2, and Supreme Commander LAN and Online with no difficulties.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Try verifying L4D2's game cache. Go to the game's properties in Steam and select the tab "Local Files", then press the button "Verify integrity of game cache".

If that doesn't help, try uninstalling L4D2 with RevoUninstaller, restart your computer and then reinstall.


----------



## kirid (Dec 3, 2009)

I shall give that a shot, though the game cache solution was a no go, I'd already tried that. It said I was missing a few files and they'd be restored automatically...I assume they were restored,


----------

